# What's your take on counter-culture?



## ABC123DoReMi (Jan 24, 2011)

What is your tolerance level on modern counter-culture? (eg hippies)


----------



## bloomedmoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Tolerance?

Well, I think mainstream culture is abhorrent and lacking in anysort of substance or originality. Most often then not. also I think the term "counter-culture" can beused to cover far more then just "hippies" though. I personally love things/people who are different and outside of the box. 
All my my good friends have all been eccentric weirdo's, and it's so awesome to be around people like that because you can actually breathe, and you don't have to live in some kind of confining social straight jacket. That being said though, I enjoy my fair share of mainstream things. I generally try to not limit myself to any one way of living, and try an open and accepting mind as I can of the world and people as possible. I think it takes all sorts of people, y'know? as cliche as that general saying is.
Can you imagine if everyone was the same? I would die of boredom. I find uniqueness to be not only exciting but also intoxicating.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

There's not enough information for me to know what you mean and thus to vote. The "e.g. hippies" doesn't cut it. Maybe I'm just too old.


----------



## Novalis (Feb 17, 2011)

I find counter-culture especially annoying. There seems to be a dangerous misconception that being part of a counter-culture somehow makes a person unique. Which doesn't make it wrong to be part of a counter-culture, don't get me wrong. It's just irritating when they think they are.


----------



## ABC123DoReMi (Jan 24, 2011)

lib said:


> There's not enough information for me to know what you mean and thus to vote. The "e.g. hippies" doesn't cut it. Maybe I'm just too old.


Marijuana users, hippie buses, views different from traditional values, such as sex being a private act, where as counter culture would deem it an everyday thing like soccer or talking, etc. just people who aren't sane (no offense)


----------



## uncreative_name (Sep 24, 2010)

I love truly unique people/places/things...nouns apparently? I have a certain tolerance, probably average, for what would be considered counter-culture. The thing about this counter-culture is that there's definitely a certain snob factor here and at times they're really not as unique as they seem. A lot of mainstream things are garbage, a lot of counter-culture stuff is garbage. There are also good things about each. I guess you could say I'm referring to hipsters which can overlap with hippies. There's a lot of things I like about that scene, but I get tired of how "unique" some people try to be when they are actually just joining a different group to be like another large group (though smaller than mainstream) of people.


----------



## ABC123DoReMi (Jan 24, 2011)

uncreative_name said:


> I love truly unique people/places/things...nouns apparently? I have a certain tolerance, probably average, for what would be considered counter-culture. The thing about this counter-culture is that there's definitely a certain snob factor here and at times they're really not as unique as they seem. A lot of mainstream things are garbage, a lot of counter-culture stuff is garbage. There are also good things about each. I guess you could say I'm referring to hipsters which can overlap with hippies. There's a lot of things I like about that scene, but I get tired of how "unique" some people try to be when they are actually just joining a different group to be like another large group (though smaller than mainstream) of people.


I agree with this.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I think that some people are more experimental in their fashion, music, film, literature, behavior, etc. For the most part, I'm very tolerant of those lifestyles. I mean, my twin sister is into the gothic subculture and we're best friends.


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

I care about what others do, so high tolerance.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

It's the only culture even worth considering.


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

most people who voted have above average tolerance


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Eh.


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a very high tolerance streaming mainly for the fact that I'm indifferent to which ever subculture someone chooses to associate themselves with. You want to be a hipster and scream it to the world? Join a vampire cult and drink each others blood? Let your hair cover your face and wear only black? Regardless of reason or success at the attempt, all the power to you. Makes the world a slightly more interesting place. Other than that I really just don't give much of a damn or get personally bothered by their actions since their actions have nothing to do with me.


----------



## Hopesedge (Feb 10, 2014)

I really don't mind what culture you have unless you shove it in others faces, then I have little to no tolerance.


----------

